# allergic reation to worming tablet.



## MonkeyMylo (Sep 21, 2008)

Mylo has just had an allergic reation to his worming tablet. He has had the same tablet that he always has (drontal) but this time his face went swollen to the point his eyes were closed and he was constantly shaking his head. It was horrible to see him like that. poor thing  Weve been to the emergency vets who were great and they have give him some antihestimes which seem to be working and he is now snuggled up on the couch with me.

I was wondering if anyone else had experienced anything similar.


----------



## DelboyTrotter (Nov 14, 2009)

Any dog can be sensitive to the worming preps, Don't know what breed your dog is but some breeds are more sensitive (BC's being one) now you are aware maybe next time your vet will give you a different brand, proceed with caution and take his advice.


----------



## MonkeyMylo (Sep 21, 2008)

hes a collie x. the vets have suggested millbemax next time. It was just strange that all of a sudden, after 3 years of having drontal, that he had this reaction. I will know what to look out for next time and can save myself £103 on vet fees.


----------



## DelboyTrotter (Nov 14, 2009)

Strange that I almost asked if your dog were a Collie. Do not want you to think for one moment that I am questioning your vet but the alternative that has been suggested I believe is well known for causing reations in Collies.

Would be tempted to do a little more research myself, and maybe look at alternative preperations.


----------



## MonkeyMylo (Sep 21, 2008)

DelboyTrotter said:


> Strange that I almost asked if your dog were a Collie. Do not want you to think for one moment that I am questioning your vet but the alternative that has been suggested I believe is well known for causing reations in Collies.
> 
> Would be tempted to do a little more research myself, and maybe look at alternative preperations.


do you have any recommendations??


----------



## mollythecollie (Aug 29, 2009)

DelboyTrotter said:


> Strange that I almost asked if your dog were a Collie. Do not want you to think for one moment that I am questioning your vet but the alternative that has been suggested I believe is well known for causing reations in Collies.
> 
> Would be tempted to do a little more research myself, and maybe look at alternative preperations.


Milbemax is safe for collies as long as it is used at the recommended dose


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

mollythecollie said:


> Milbemax is safe for collies as long as it is used at the recommended dose


Not necesarily true. But generally yes.

I apologise in advice if I waffle 

This is quite a complicated topic but in essense some dogs inherit a recessive gene that causes hypersensitivity/a toxic reaction and intollerance towards the following drugs IVERMECTIN,AVERMECTIN & ABAMECTIN (*among many others*).

The genetic defect that causes this is called the MDR1 (Multi Drug Resistant) defect. It can occur in any breed of dog, however genetic testing has shown that certain breeds have a higher incidence of affected individual dogs; in particular the rough collie. 
So an individual dog may be totally unaffected by the MDR1 gene (two dominant genes known as +/+ ). However, the dog may carry the recessive trait (so they have one dominant gene and one recessive gene = +/-) making them carriers of the defect, although they are not themselves affected. For obvious reasons these dogs should not be bred from.
An indiviual may also be affected by the defect (with two recessive genes -/-). These dogs of course should never be treated with wormers and treatments such as milbemax and many many treatments cannot be used. Veterinarians have to take special care with an MDR1 affected dog and very often alternative treatments are sought.

The only real way to make sure that your dog is not affected by the defect is through genetic testing. Genetic testing is essential in breeds such as the rough collie in which the reported incidence of affected individuals is over 30%. 
Simularly the following breeds are also affected:

1. Long haired whippets- 15.7% incidence
2. Shetland Sheepdogs- 5.7% incidence
3. Australian Shepherds- 6.9%
4. Border Collie- 0.3 %

If a MDR1 affected dog is treated with any of the named drugs and many others that I haven't named the results can be lethal.

Hope that helps


----------



## DelboyTrotter (Nov 14, 2009)

mollythecollie said:


> Milbemax is safe for collies as long as it is used at the recommended dose


All prescribed medication doses need stricly adhering to. Where a dog is borderline between weights and dosage I would certainly be concerned, especially as the manufacturer have named certain breeds in their reseach, albeit only 3% were affected.


----------



## mollythecollie (Aug 29, 2009)

lemmsy said:


> Not necesarily true. But generally yes.
> 
> I apologise in advice if I waffle
> 
> ...


I think its important highlight that milbemax doesnt contain ivermectin and related compunds, and that ivermectin should never be used, while milbemax can be


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Milbemax does contain "milbemycin" though which I think is similar...

My pup is ok with Milbemax too, but it does say in the leaflet under Contra-indications the following:

Studies with milbemycin oxime indicate that the margin of safety in certain dogs of Collie or related breeds is less than in other breeds. In these dogs, the recommended dose should be strictly observed.

So I think it is one of the drugs that Collies and Collie Xs can be sensitive to and if it is a dog that is an affected MDR1 then I think it can affect them the same as the Ivermectin etc.

I didn't think that it was normally an allergic reaction though - I thought it was something to do with the nervous system, so it is normally shown in paralysis...dont know huge amounts about it though so may be wrong....prob best to read up on it though.

edit: *here you go, knew I had some info somewhere. This is obviously an american site, but I have seen similar info on a number of other sites. The drugs to watch out for are: ivermectin, milbemycin oxime, moxidectin, selamectin, and doramectin.

This site has a lot of info: http://www.awca.net/drug.htm*
Hope that helps.


----------



## MonkeyMylo (Sep 21, 2008)

Thankyou all for the advice. I think im going to discuss the options with the vet next time hes due to be wormed, id hate for him to go through this again. 

Not suggesting that i would consider using before i did thorough research and discussed with my vet, but does anyone know of any natural remedies that can be used as an alternative to worming tablets???


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

MonkeyMylo said:


> Thankyou all for the advice. I think im going to discuss the options with the vet next time hes due to be wormed, id hate for him to go through this again.
> 
> Not suggesting that i would consider using before i did thorough research and discussed with my vet, but does anyone know of any natural remedies that can be used as an alternative to worming tablets???


I don't have it to hand, but the herbs for dogs and cats company Denes used to do a booklet that had natural herbal worming recipes in.


----------

